# Scheduling outside of availability and second job



## FreshMeatTM (Mar 26, 2022)

I’m within my 90 day probation. When I applied, I said I was available from 10 till 10. I’m now getting scheduled till 11. Something about people being required to stay that late if they are closing. This is the first hearing of this requirement and it was never mentioned in my phone call with HR when they offered me the position or during orientation.

Can my availability be ignored like this or is something sketchy going on?

The second part of this is that I recently got another job. I was also unaware about the 90 day probation. I would like to work more hours at the other job because they pay more. However, I’m being told that I checked off that I would commit to my availability for 90 days. They are willing to work with me and have said that they need someone for closing shifts. With this, I’m left with no time to sleep or personal life balance because the second job wants me to work mornings.

I’m just feeling like I’m going to be scheduled what they need me to be scheduled regardless to whether or not it adheres to my original availability or not.

I do have bills, I do need to part time jobs. I’m just wondering if it’s even worth the effort to try and make target work especially if I can’t get a consistent schedule to try and make some sort of plan.

Is job’s scheduling consistency even a thing with target?

lastly, are you considered rehireable if you put in a two weeks before your 90 day probation is over?


----------



## Far from newbie (Mar 26, 2022)

1.  You are committed to 10-10 for 90 days (they have your signature on that)
2.  You should NOT be scheduled til 11 since it is outside your availability
3.  Schedule consistency is NOT a thing - but you could get lucky
4. Unlikely you are rehireable - but is has happened.


----------



## Dream Baby (Mar 26, 2022)

I didn't any store scheduled anyone until 11 just to 10:15 or so.


----------



## FreshMeatTM (Mar 26, 2022)

Dream Baby said:


> I didn't any store scheduled anyone until 11 just to 10:15 or so.


I’ve been scheduled till 11 as a greeter.


----------



## countingsheep (Mar 26, 2022)

Our store schedules ro 11 for all closers since february. I wasnt aware its a corporate thign so this must be store by store. As stated you signed a 10 to 10 for your trial period. You own to that. 

As soem says ne who works to jobs i get the no sleep thing. The trick is to get both jobs to work somewhat coaistently with each other. For example. 9 to 1 at the morning job 4 or 6 to close at the other. Talk with your hr and achedule makers explain what you can do. And if one or both qont work with you pick qhich you prefer and burn the othwr bridge. Its a tight spot to be in for a new hire. Next time establish onw job in gpod report for 6 months to a year then add a second job once you get a somewhat consistent schedule at the first. It will help. Best of luck to you


----------



## LK18 (Mar 26, 2022)

Sometimes you can get lucky and they will put you on a “set” schedule.


----------



## FreshMeatTM (Mar 26, 2022)

countingsheep said:


> Our store schedules ro 11 for all closers since february. I wasnt aware its a corporate thign so this must be store by store. As stated you signed a 10 to 10 for your trial period. You own to that.
> 
> As soem says ne who works to jobs i get the no sleep thing. The trick is to get both jobs to work somewhat coaistently with each other. For example. 9 to 1 at the morning job 4 or 6 to close at the other. Talk with your hr and achedule makers explain what you can do. And if one or both qont work with you pick qhich you prefer and burn the othwr bridge. Its a tight spot to be in for a new hire. Next time establish onw job in gpod report for 6 months to a year then add a second job once you get a somewhat consistent schedule at the first. It will help. Best of luck to you


I’ve basically been told that if I can’t provide availability that I would have to be terminated.


----------



## Anelmi (Mar 27, 2022)

If you are working 2 jobs, there will always be a loss of sleep or lack of personal life. It’s kind of the choice you make by having 2 jobs. I am a closer for Target and my other job starts at 7:30 am. I have exactly one hour between the time the first one ends and Target begins 4 days of the week and then I have one day where I only work at Target and one day I only work at the other one. I do have set schedules for both. I also have one day completely free from both jobs so I have a break. I am willing to do this in the short term because I have financial needs and goals. Do I want to do this forever? No. But I have learned to make it work.


----------



## Dream Baby (Mar 27, 2022)

FreshMeatTM said:


> I’ve been scheduled till 11 as a greeter.


I meant that I didn't think any store was open past 10 now.

If SPOT is scheduling you to 11 or so I would put up with that during your probationary period. After that I would ask to change your schedule.

However I noticed this in your original post.

*I would like to work more hours at the other job because they pay more.*

Losing hours at the higher pay job for the lower paying job makes no sense.

In the meantime you might want to look for a different second job that is willing to work around your higher paying job and go from there.


----------



## FreshMeatTM (Mar 27, 2022)

Dream Baby said:


> I meant that I didn't think any store was open past 10 now.
> 
> If SPOT is scheduling you to 11 or so I would put up with that during your probationary period. After that I would ask to change your schedule.
> 
> ...


The team leader pulled me aside and said that I was expected to work till 11.
I had some other closer tell me that I couldn’t leave until everyone one was done with their shifts at 10:30 even though I was scheduled till 10.


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Mar 27, 2022)

Dream Baby said:


> However I noticed this in your original post.
> 
> *I would like to work more hours at the other job because they pay more.*
> 
> ...


Excellent advice. Since Target is giving you a hard time about your availability already, this likely won’t improve with time. The availability that you commit to during your interview is supposed to be written in stone for 90 days, and since that is the commitment made by both sides, it should be honored by both sides. That “needs of the business“ bs is exactly that, bs (if you haven’t heard this universal justification for screwing people over in every possible way, fear not, you will, frequently and incessantly, like the chatter of a drunk parrot but even less meaningful). Finding a second job that will mesh well with your first job should save you a lot of stress and conflict regarding scheduling, which will likely continue as long as you remain at Spot. Good luck!


----------



## MrT (Mar 27, 2022)

If you can work till 11 i would talk to your sd and agree to work till 11 if you can have a more set schedule, that way it doesn't look like your being difficult or choosing the other job over spot.  If they dont agree leave at 10 they cannot hold you outside your schedule or availability


----------



## IWishIKnew (Mar 27, 2022)

I'm sorry your store sucks and I agree with Black Sheep that it's unlikely to change. You can either decide working until 11 for assholes is acceptable or look around for another second job that will respect your hours.

My availability is until 10, for the same reason, and I'm always asked if I am willing to work later than 10, even on Saturdays when I don't have my day job the next day (this has only happened a relative handful of times. Never had any issues with anyone respecting the 10pm requirement, even when we closed at 11/midnight). There's no requirement to work an hour after close and I'm quite certain that no TMs are scheduled past 10:30 at my store (that's usually guest service to finish cleaning up the desk, packaging up salvage, sorting reshop, etc.). 11 as a greeter is fucking bogus, IMO, and your store leadership sucks.


----------

